

Vogue Spain caught stealing from Instagram User/Street Photographer - brokentone
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/04/22/how-not-to-run-an-instagram-account-vogue-spain-caught-stealing-from-well-known-street-photographer/

======
exDM69
For some reason, I've seen more and more examples of blatant intellectual
property violations coming from the traditional media. Pretty much every news
paper's web site publishes articles with embedded Youtube videos of
copyrighted material, which may or may not be legal in your country. That's
just the norm these days, but it gets worse.

Recently, there's been a surge of cases like this where publishers simply grab
images or other content from the internet, publish it without checking the
license or giving any credit to the original author. And then they sell this
material and claim it's their content.

When you cite a sentence from a magazine in your blog post, you'll get a cease
and desist letter. Fair use should go both ways.

------
brokentone
Now public apology on the feed, cited as a "mistake."
<http://instagr.am/p/Ju8A7as02f/> Walking out the door with someone's stuff is
not a "mistake," it's theft. Same deal.

